# Dodge 01 1500 To Small?



## gobraves05 (Jun 6, 2005)

I Just Bought A New Dodge 1500 Ext Cab, Very Nice Truck, But Can It Stand To My Expectations. I Aquired 45 Driveway Accounts And Here In South Bend In Diana Were Known To Recieve Usually 65-90 Inches Of Snow Each Year. Does This Vehicle Have The Power And Dependability I Need, And What Plow Size And Model Should I Concern Myself With. Also I Have To Make An Estimate For The Driveways, How Do You Give An Estimate For Such A Job, By The Inch, Hour, Or Per Drive. Thank You


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Your question is in the wrong forum and I had kept expecting it to get moved. But since it hasn't, I'll reply to ask for more information. I got the impression that this is a 2001 truck, but you say "new". Also that it's an Extended Cab. I tried researching it, but all I could find for either year is for a Quad Cab.

The South Bend, IN are gets an average 71.3" of snow: http://www.weatherbase.com/weather/weather.php3?s=053527&refer=

For pricing stategy, this is a post titled "pricing" in the Commercial Snow Removal forum: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=25088

Can you give us a little more particulars about your truck - engine, transmission, 4x4 etc?


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

45 driveways with a 1500 seems a bit much to me...

Figure 10 minutes minimum bet drive way...that 450 minutes or roughly 7.5 hours of plowing each event not including drive times to and from each job...


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

it sounds like you are still bidding on the drives so i don't think they are even yours yet i would say the only way to do that much residential with one truck would be a pull plow and a straight blade on the front so you don't have to keep turning around so the rear plow will probably cost 2,00 and the front will be 3,000


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

*150 Rock !*

I have a Dodge 150 1993 short bed 4X4 and this thing rocks! For a little truck it pushes snow like you wouldn't believe it has 55,000 miles on it most plowing commercial lots ( small apartments, gas stations) and it have never have a major repair. All we did was add a leaf in the front.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Smells of troll.....

Grassbusters there is a BIG difference between your 93 150 and an 01 1500.

that is WAY too much for an 01 Ext cab 1500 to handle. It's a personal driveway truck at best. Anyone questioning that can A) ask Dodge (who I believe expressly prohibits plowing with it reguardless of drivetrain) and B) search the proper forums to see this has been asked before.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

theres no reason why you cant plow with a 1500 as long as you put a trans cooler and be easy on it . 45 drives is alot of driveways. if it a straight push may be do able. if you have to back drag and then turn around and push 
its going to take twice as long .whose responsible for walks. the worst part everybody wants to be done first
j.reed


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi GOBRAVES05! since you've already bought the truck telling you that you really should have a 3/4 ton isn't going to do it.. If you plan on keeping the truck you ought to consider an extended warranty that covers plowing (good advice from Blade_masters!) cause Justme is right, Dodge wouldn't warranty any repairs (not that a 2001 is eligible for the factory warranty???). 

Those year Dodges did have some automatic tranny durability problems and I believe that your transfer case is the same NP231 that the Jeep Wrangler and S10 ZR2 have (correct me if I'm wrong), so you have a few things that are not quite as strong as you might want. 

Nevertheless, if you drive gently and think about some tranny upgrades (a trans cooler and trans temp gauge that YOU watch are a must) you can make do with this rig just fine. Just remember it isn't a 3/4 tonner and it will break if you beat it... and it will break at the wrong time. 

In my humble opinion I'd put a Western Ultramount standard duty 7 1/2 foot steel plow on it. Your front springs and D44 axle can carry the weight just fine
and this is the lightest "standard" duty plow with the least complex truck mount. I know Western is discontinuing the standard duty series and going to the midweight but the old-tech standard duty plows work just fine, are relatively light, and last forever. Anything heavier is asking for trouble IMHO...


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Found a bad picture of it :waving:

It's my cutting crew, Got to love the hat


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

Yeeeeehaw!!! Looks like Corona time in that picture!  

I dug out some old Western lit from 1994 and they DID list the 6 1/2 to 7 1/2 foot std plow as applicable for the Ram as well as the Dakota... If you're interested in a Western go onto their site and use quick match and see what comes up for your truck... 

In my humble opinion the fact that it was listed in the 1994/5/6 literature at least answers the safety side of it because they wouldn't list fitment if it wasnt at least somewhat safe...


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

You guys are missing something kinda important- the 1500 is a glorified Cherokee front suspension and drivetrain. It will not handle commercial plowing without plow prep, especially an extended cab. the 1993 trucks are very different under the tin from the 01 trucks- there is no comparison.

a 1500 is really a personal use truck at best with the config the OP posted. It will be worn out through normal use in a matter a very few seasons even without abuse.


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

I don't think we're missing the point - he's already got the truck and we're just letting him know what the pros and cons are. 

It's not the preferred ride but it will do if he will do...


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Looks like another "One Post Wonder".

Posted the question on 6/12 at 8:55 PM and last activity showed as Logged Off six minutes later at 9:01 PM.

I guess we didn't answer soon enough.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Mick said:


> I guess we didn't answer soon enough.


We must get faster, the world needs are help :salute:


----------



## gobraves05 (Jun 6, 2005)

*thankx*

I Appriciate Your Replys, Again Im New To The Site And Ive Been Out Of Town For Almost A Month For A Buisness Trip, But Ive Put Together All Your Opinons And Now I Feel Very Comfortable With My Expectations For The 2005 Season.


----------

